# I have pets...



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

...does that make my gear worth less?


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Unless your pets are doing nasty things to your gear, then I don't think it hurts the value. That said, I've seen people post pics of their cat playing in their guitar cases, which might give me pause due to being allergic to cats. I'm sure a good vacuuming and a wipe-down on the guitar would take care of it.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

not in my opinion.

although I did have a fun experience years ago refinishing a woman's guitar who had many pets.
I kept getting dust spots in the finish. After about 4 fails, I stuck an air hose into the sound hole and gave it a blast. I was greeted by an absolute cloud of dust, cat hair, and who knows what else.
Lesson learned.


----------



## HD2000 (Jul 24, 2008)

Tend to see the occasional "new guitar day" thread where the poster is asking how to get cat piss smell out of a guitar case.
(or cigarette smoke smell). Similar issue with amps.
So it can affect the value in some cases


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

HD2000 said:


> Tend to see the occasional "new guitar day" thread where the poster is asking how to get cat piss smell out of a guitar case.
> (or cigarette smoke smell). Similar issue with amps.
> So it can affect the value in some cases


Yeah, the cat piss thing would likely be a no-go for me LOL


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

jdto said:


> Yeah, the cat piss thing would likely be a no-go for me LOL


I sold my beloved YCV50 to my rhythm guitarist because his dog pissed on the grill cloth. Man - those amps are great for the money - I keep my eyes open all the time for another.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Allergens can be an issue for some buyers.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

HD2000 said:


> So it can affect the value in some cases


Not too long ago, I got good deals on a cab, then an amp because 
some cats had more fun with the equipment than the owners. lol

before and after


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

This guy has the right idea; if you're selling a guitar send the buyer a vid of you giving it a good clean up before shipping:


----------



## Jimmy Fingers (Aug 17, 2017)

Wardo said:


> This guy has the right idea; if you're selling a guitar send the buyer a vid of you giving it a good clean up before shipping:


I never thought of using a wet SOS pad. This guy though of everything. New business possibility. I was waiting for him to plug into an amp....LOL


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I wonder why those posting ads have to go in to detail that they have no pets, don't smoke, don't take the gear out to gig and its only been out of the case twice. 
If I find someone who let their cat piss on the guitar gigged with it 365 days a year for the last 10 years, dragged it behind their pickup with a chain, well thats the guitar I think I'll buy. 
I recently bought a brand new tele cause I really like it. The tone is fantastic. However its really bugging me how new and shiny it looks. And for the amount I gig its probably gonna look that way forever.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

guitarman2 said:


> I wonder why those posting ads have to go in to detail that they have no pets, don't smoke, don't take the gear out to gig and its only been out of the case twice.
> If I find someone who let their cat piss on the guitar gigged with it 365 days a year for the last 10 years, dragged it behind their pickup with a chain, well thats the guitar I think I'll buy.
> I recently bought a brand new tele cause I really like it. The tone is fantastic. However its really bugging me how new and shiny it looks. And for the amount I gig its probably gonna look that way forever.


That sounds like a job for a relic.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I've had dogs and cats most of my adult life, and guitars since I was a teenager. One instrument has a scratch from a puppy and it's my fault for leaving both on a sofa. The scratch is in the cedar top of a hand made acoustic guitar shaped bouzouki. Doesn't affect tone or playability. Big deal.

Animals and guitars both make me feel good.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Rabbits are known to mistake hanging wires for tree and bush roots dangling in their lairs and tunnel systems. In addition to disabling our internet a few times, our pet rabbit chewed through the 26-conductor cable connecting my old GK-1 pickup to the GM-70 MIDI brain. That was one hell of a splicing job.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I smoke, and have pets. Give me the deals!


----------



## Blind Dog (Mar 4, 2016)

You just can't let things get out of hand.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

mhammer said:


> Rabbits are known to mistake hanging wires for tree and bush roots dangling in their lairs and tunnel systems. In addition to disabling our internet a few times, our pet rabbit chewed through the 26-conductor cable connecting my old GK-1 pickup to the GM-70 MIDI brain. That was one hell of a splicing job.


How did the rabbit taste?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Blind Dog said:


> You just can't let things get out of hand.


Damn, that's a big merkin the guitar is on.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Electraglide said:


> How did the rabbit taste?


 Best in a good stew.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

The only time I've had rabbit is cooked over an open fire while out hunting. And don't shoot rabbits with a 303. Grouse either. With the amps and guitars I would buy I'd get suspicious if they were really clean. EG. An original YGM 2 should have some stains and scratches and cat hair.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Electraglide said:


> The only time I've had rabbit is cooked over an open fire while out hunting. And don't shoot rabbits with a 303. Grouse either. With the amps and guitars I would buy I'd get suspicious if they were really clean. EG. An original YGM 2 should have some stains and scratches and cat hair.


Rabbits are .22 business. Only rabbits my .303 sees are the big ones that eat my apples in the fall. The male ones have antlers.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

cboutilier said:


> Rabbits are .22 business. Only rabbits my .303 sees are the big ones that eat my apples in the fall. The male ones have antlers.


When you're 10 miles from the camp you can usually only carry one rifle and an over/under say .22/30-30 was just a dream. I did have a takedown Savage .22







but by the time you put it back together the rabbits, squirrels and grouse were usually gone. My son got good with smacking rabbits on the head with a stick tho.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Electraglide said:


> An original YGM 2 should have some stains and scratches and cat hair.


I'm sure that some of these stains were puke.










Oxiclean.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> I'm sure that some of these stains were puke.
> 
> View attachment 268682
> 
> ...


Maybe but I'd figure beerglass/bottle and ashtray on the top with dust/tobacco/pot smoke on the grill. Being that that's a Bass amp I'd figure maybe dust on the grill cloth. If there was puke there'd be dried lumps and if someone pissed on it the speaker cone would be damaged.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Electraglide said:


> if someone pissed on it the speaker cone would be damaged.


It still worked. The pots were scratchy with one almost seized. DeOxit took care of that.


----------



## Blind Dog (Mar 4, 2016)

Electraglide said:


> Damn, that's a big merkin the guitar is on.


She's a rescue.










I had to google Merkin.

Then mons pubis.

(Might want to enable safe search filter. And check your spelling. Sorry _mom_.)


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Blind Dog said:


> I had to google Merkin.
> 
> Then mons pubis.


Say what? And why a safe search filter for things that were taught in school?


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

Blind Dog said:


> She's a rescue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't figure out what the heck that is....a pile of rabbit fur?

and what is that gorgeous gtr?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

guitarman2 said:


> I recently bought a brand new tele cause I really like it. The tone is fantastic. However its really bugging me how new and shiny it looks. And for the amount I gig its probably gonna look that way forever.


For $50.00 and a bottle of Jack Daniels I can relic it with a belt sander for you if that'd help.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Blind Dog said:


> She's a rescue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice stereo btw....the HighFidelity. Just two channels and a turntable. Is the amp still tube or solid state? Depending on how the turntable plugs into the amp you can get an adapter and play guitar through it.


----------



## Blind Dog (Mar 4, 2016)

Apologies for late replies.


Electraglide said:


> Say what? And why a safe search filter for things that were taught in school?


Schooled on the street, but it was gated. 



bolero said:


> I can't figure out what the heck that is....a pile of rabbit fur?


That's "Healey's" undercoat. I'm allergic to my avatar. We're almost attached 24/365. If we need to be separated for any significant period, I plan on keeping a pillow case full of combings & a ratty chew toy in close proximity -- a ******* attempt to avoid acute reaction when we team up again. We're on our second garbage bag, and I think a local artisan is going to spin it for me. Crap. I'm old. I'm thinking sweater-vest.



bolero said:


> and what is that gorgeous gtr?


Thanks, it's the 2oo5 Larrivée OM-O3 Custom bear claw 'Hand Crafted in Vancouver'. (Main squeeze.)






https://guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/proudly-canadian-nld.132529/

If, seemingly, my _pendulum_ swings _further_, than some readers' _pendulums_, maybe it's not the _arc_ that vexes them -- so much as the length of my _pendulum_.













Electraglide said:


> Nice stereo btw....the HighFidelity. Just two channels and a turntable. Is the amp still tube or solid state?


Bone stock. All wood cabinet. Maintained, not restored. About 400 lbs., 2x hernias, 5 chassis (pre, 2x pwr, tuner, Phantom remote), 16x 6v6 GT? power tubes, 41 tubes total. It produces enough heat, I put on a little late nite jazz, a 60" YouTube fireplace video, and it's pretty convincing. I'm usually down to ginch, by the second cork. It's more a winter toy/pride & joy. Thanks for noticing.



Electraglide said:


> Depending on how the turntable plugs into the amp you can get an adapter and play guitar through it.


There's no tweed.





































According to the experts, Shaw cable installers -- "It could make a nice liquor cabinet." 

It has L/R rca stereo input, so easy addition of newer sources. Hell of a docking station.

2x 15" bass, and horn mid's/highs. It shimmers. They say it's 'musical magic'. But it's pretty badass for electric guitar. Loves Joe Pass. Porgy & Bess (Oscar P. on Clavichord & Joe) are the 'house band'. Until the after-hours crowd stumbles in. Skynyrd's amazing. And 'That Smell' is tubes*. 

Ordered in '57, and completed in '59, they're said to have cost as much as a car. While most old consoles aren't worth a ride home, these are imo very special. If you get a chance, they're worth a ride.

Sorry for the derail -- I'll _switch back_ to pets.


* And a touch of _vintage,_ roasted, missing, gerbil.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

I


Blind Dog said:


> Apologies for late replies.
> 
> 
> Schooled on the street, but it was gated.
> ...


I would buy one planning to use the amp as a guitar amp and then restore it back to original, so I'd buy another and another and another. The oldest I had was a 1930/31 Firestone farm radio. The A circuit was 90 volt and the B circuit was 1.5 volts. I had a 1950s inverter that needed a bit of work. They're great for playing jazz 78's from the 30s or funky blues on 78 from the 20s and before......don't need the t.v.. Schooled on the street and never heard of a Merkin or a Mons Pubis......must have been Ventnor or Atlantic avenues. Look for some one with a Nefrititi. As far as the vest goes, it's just another way of getting Hair of the Dog. There used to be a few weavers at Head of the Lake out of Verenon that wove both dog and horse hair. When it rained you could tell where their kids were in school. 
BTW Not many people now have heard Porgy and Bess, especially that one. Dad had that and the Satchmo and Ella version.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

hot damn, I have some nice old tube hifi gear, but that there is THE SHIZNIT!!

plus you can play 78's too?

I have a pile of them, and an old Garrard I need to get working to play


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

bolero said:


> hot damn, I have some nice old tube hifi gear, but that there is THE SHIZNIT!!
> 
> plus you can play 78's too?
> 
> I have a pile of them, and an old Garrard I need to get working to play


Be carefull when you play 78s with a modern stylus. It won't last long but I never had any trouble finding needles for the record players I had....at least where I lived.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Blind Dog said:


> It has L/R rca stereo input, so easy addition of newer sources. Hell of a docking station.


Play it from your phone.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Not unless your pets are using your cases as litter boxes.

Pet hair cleans up easily.

If you were a heavy smoker, that might have a small impact on values, but even that can be cleaned up.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> I wonder why those posting ads have to go in to detail that they have no pets, don't smoke, don't take the gear out to gig and its only been out of the case twice.
> If I find someone who let their cat piss on the guitar gigged with it 365 days a year for the last 10 years, dragged it behind their pickup with a chain, well thats the guitar I think I'll buy.


There are many who would prefer to have gear that has never been subjected to years of cigarette smoke or animal dander, urine et cetera. Personally, I'm willing and able to clean stuff up, but I'm sure you will remember the smell.

I remember well, waking up the morning after a gig and having to move some gear, and being shocked at how strong the smell is the morning after (particularly with rat fur covered cabs). You get nose blind to it pretty quickly.

For the cost of a few extra words in an ad, why not court those potential buyers? You're not likely to offend smokers or pet owners by saying a guitar has never been exposed to those elements.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

My pet just critiques my playing.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

dodgechargerfan said:


> My pet just critiques my playing.
> 
> View attachment 269260


Great pic! One of the best I've seen in ages.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Blind Dog said:


> Apologies for late replies.
> 
> 
> Schooled on the street, but it was gated.
> ...


Crap - stereo? Bi-amped? How do you set the bias? Would they even talk about such a think in 1958?


----------



## Blind Dog (Mar 4, 2016)

allthumbs56 said:


> Crap - stereo? Bi-amped? How do you set the bias? Would they even talk about such a think in 1958?


Stereo, yes.
Bi-amped, yes.
There's no 'balance' tailoring in the controls.
I was one year old, so most conversations involved binkies, tinkles, boobies & poops. 



Guitar101 said:


> Play it from your phone.


Kids said I _needed_ a cell phone. Turns out I didn't. (kids kept calling) And my first/only Bell _service_ bill was $1300. It's now a $1700 alarm clock. 

Looks like a cool piece of kit tho. Thanks for the hedsup, I'll check them out. 



Electraglide said:


> Be carefull when you play 78s with a modern stylus. It won't last long but I never had any trouble finding needles for the record players I had....at least where I lived.


I never play real albums on the Maggie. It's a lathe. But plug in something newer, and it's great. I have a butt load of 78 records, and 45s, but I've never listened to one. Or even looked to see what I have. One of those things you plan on getting to, but don't. I'm still dealing with too many 33 1/3. I figure someday, somebody, is going to appreciate the 78s & 45s. Then _they'll_ have a butt load. I've been _really_ lucky with people giving me stuff. 

I think the cartridge flips, to present different stylus. Big screen prevents an easy peek tho. 

There's a soft rustling sound, both channels, so I think I've got a pre tube going south. Keep promising myself, "I'll pull the 5 chassis, and have them sorted, but there's nobody local I trust. I'm sure she's got _at least_ one widow maker, so I tend to keep my fingers out of it. (Probably not a good newb piece.) Even cleaning it made me a little nervous tttt. 



bolero said:


> hot damn, I have some nice old tube hifi gear, but that there is THE SHIZNIT!!
> 
> plus you can play 78's too?
> 
> I have a pile of them, and an old Garrard I need to get working to play


Thanks. I've never tried the 78 function, but I assume it works -- the original owner was fussy. I've always been sweet on the Empires. I forgot about a Delphi Oracle I was planning on bidding on this weekend. Instead I walked around thinking, "I'm forgetting something ... ". I'm afraid to check what it went for. 

Good luck with the Garrard.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> Crap - stereo? Bi-amped? How do you set the bias? Would they even talk about such a think in 1958?


Yes and then some. RCA brought out 45s in 1949 then stereo records in 1958. Stereo radios and movies were out before that. Even Tadd-Ao came out a bit before '58. That was used mostly for movies.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Blind Dog said:


> Stereo, yes.
> Bi-amped, yes.
> There's no 'balance' tailoring in the controls.
> 
> ...


Ok, the 1950 Electrahome I had was stereo. Turn the balance all the way to the left and that's what speaker the sound came out of. All the way to the right was the same thing. If your radio station broadcast in stereo then that's what you got. The cartridge holder on the tone arm on two of mine, from 1950 and 51 flipped. 78/16 rpm on one side and 45/33 1/3 rpm on the other. I would buy 78s and 45s by the box for just a couple of dollars and find a '55 Johnny Cash or a '57 Elvis. Always looking for a lost Robert Johnson. The soft rustle could be radio interference.....a lot of those old chassis were just modified am receivers. If you want a record player for the 78's check yardsales. They usually go cheap 'cause no one has records or that little glass thing doesn't light up like the others. Half the old radios and record players and two tube amps I got for next to nothing because they were "grandpas" or even "great grandpas". 
This is just my personal opinion but all most all 78s and a lot of early 45s don't sound good in stereo. They weren't made for it. Only played the 16 rpm once. It was a talking book in I think German.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

I had one of these when I was a teenager. My mother was dating a guy that worked on these and he got one cheap. (1960's) Some SOB broke it at a party and the last time I saw it was in my barn when I moved to the country way back when. Eventually traded it for some studio recording time. Although it was pretty cool, I don't miss it it.











I use this now if I need a Jukebox at a party. Plays on any Windows PC


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

A little more modern. I have a JVC 200 CD carousel that I inherited. Haven't hooked it up yet.


Blind Dog said:


> I figure someday, somebody, is going to appreciate the 78s & 45s.


For skeet shooting. lol


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

Blind Dog said:


> Thanks. I've never tried the 78 function, but I assume it works -- the original owner was fussy. I've always been sweet on the Empires. I forgot about a Delphi Oracle I was planning on bidding on this weekend. Instead I walked around thinking, "I'm forgetting something ... ". I'm afraid to check what it went for.
> 
> Good luck with the Garrard.


 agree with you on Empire!! my regulars are an Empire 598 + 698.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

Wardo said:


> This guy has the right idea; if you're selling a guitar send the buyer a vid of you giving it a good clean up before shipping:


He's probably not cleaning it, but instead "aging" it to become the latest Nigerian special "vintage" guitar on eBay.


----------



## Blind Dog (Mar 4, 2016)

Electraglide said:


> Ok, the 1950 Electrahome I had was stereo. Turn the balance all the way to the left and that's what speaker the sound came out of. All the way to the right was the same thing. If your radio station broadcast in stereo then that's what you got. The cartridge holder on the tone arm on two of mine, from 1950 and 51 flipped. 78/16 rpm on one side and 45/33 1/3 rpm on the other. I would buy 78s and 45s by the box for just a couple of dollars and find a '55 Johnny Cash or a '57 Elvis. Always looking for a lost Robert Johnson. The soft rustle could be radio interference.....a lot of those old chassis were just modified am receivers. If you want a record player for the 78's check yardsales. They usually go cheap 'cause no one has records or that little glass thing doesn't light up like the others. Half the old radios and record players and two tube amps I got for next to nothing because they were "grandpas" or even "great grandpas".
> This is just my personal opinion but all most all 78s and a lot of early 45s don't sound good in stereo. They weren't made for it. Only played the 16 rpm once. It was a talking book in I think German.


I think I have at least a dozen devices that will play 78s. That's just at the house. The barn has a stall just for consoles, and cranks. I get a kick out of folks that try and sell the old crank models for $2500. I'm at a point where it's becoming difficult to act excited when somebody drops off old gear, because _they know I'm into it_. I'm just too lazy, and set in my ways, for rare/old stuff that sounds bad & requires labour. I do pull the Blue Note 78 records, and some other companies, but mostly for the graphics & visual appeal. If I want to hear crappy sounding jazz/blues guitar, it's easier just to play it myself. 

I agree that most media sounds best in its original devices. Old Stones on cd? Sucks. Same with 45s & 78s.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Blind Dog said:


> If I want to hear crappy sounding jazz/blues guitar, it's easier just to play it myself.


Thanks for my laugh for the day.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Blind Dog said:


> I think I have at least a dozen devices that will play 78s. That's just at the house. The barn has a stall just for consoles, and cranks. I get a kick out of folks that try and sell the old crank models for $2500. I'm at a point where it's becoming difficult to act excited when somebody drops off old gear, because _they know I'm into it_. I'm just too lazy, and set in my ways, for rare/old stuff that sounds bad & requires labour. I do pull the Blue Note 78 records, and some other companies, but mostly for the graphics & visual appeal. If I want to hear crappy sounding jazz/blues guitar, it's easier just to play it myself.
> 
> I agree that most media sounds best in its original devices. Old Stones on cd? Sucks. Same with 45s & 78s.


It's all a matter of taste I guess. With a lot of old crank models it depends on whether you have the discs....flat steel with hooks.....or the cylinders with them. As far as the Stones go, I'm not a big fan.....of the Beatles either....nothing on CD but I prefer the original music not the new digitally remastered stuff. As for jazz/blues guitar I prefer the original be it on wax cylinder, 78, 45 or what ever. There's crap out there true but there is today too. 
The record players etc. I had were to work on when it was too cold to work on or ride motorcycles.....very little heat in the garage.


----------

